# My Voltage S112 Cabinet



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I just wanted to throw this post up to give kudos and recommendations for Voltage guitar cabinets, made by Steamco out of Winnipeg. It's truly awesome to see a quality product like this being made in Canada, and not having to resort to cross-border shopping.

I had the guys at Steamco build me an S112 cabinet with a Warehouse Veteran 30 speaker, covered in british cocoa tolex, oxblood grill cloth and white piping. The build quality on this cab is phenomenal. Solid as could be, I have no doubt it will last for years. It's hard to believe this is from their budget line of cabinets! The tolex job is top notch and professional. It really was a pleasure to deal with Kevin as the build came together, and they were very accommodating, letting me add the piping at the last minute without a complaint.

The Vet 30 speaker is also awesome, and matches very will with the amp. Full, tight lows, sweet mids and highs that are never spiky. I can see why they've gained such a great reputation.

So, I just wanted to put that out there for anyone who's looking for a quality cabinet. I highly recommend them and would not hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting,

I'm looking around for similar cabinet... Did you pick the closed back? which impedance did you selected. How much time from the order to the time you got the cabinet home?
I'm very incline toward a s112 too, however black and wheat cloth. Is your little head Single ended? which output tube? EL84 or bigger bottle such as 6L6?

I want to match the cabinet with an tube amp I made, so these little detail would tell me a lot.

I was considering too the following cab;
JCA12S - Jet City Amplification
Mainly because of the Eminence driver (However custom, so...)

Any comments advise? kkjq

Alterego


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, I did go with closed back, 8ohm. I believe I put the order in on a Tuesday, and it was finished by the end of the week and shipped the following Monday. About a week and a half from when I ordered to when it showed up at my door. You'd have to confirm with Steamco as to what their lead time is at any given time though.

The amp is a modified Epi Valve Jr, single ended, with EL-84 power tube. 

Personally, I'd still order the Voltage cab over the Jet city cab, if only to have it customized with my own choice of colors and speaker, as well as supporting a Canadian company. If Eminence is your preference for speaker, Steamco carries Eminence as well and can put them in the cab for you, but Warehouse really are fantastic speakers, especially for the price.

Hope that helps


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot... it does.. really appreciated your feedback... I heard that WRS speaker are pretty good ... and I heard that the Voltage quality is pretty good too. I had a chance to try the Jet City... But it is unfortunate that I couldn't try a Voltage. 

I'll think about it... but the custom aspect of it is really appealing...

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi There, yes the complete Eminence line is available in Voltage cabs. As Eminence has soooo many drivers it is very hard to stock so we would bring in the speakers needed. It adds about 5 business days to the lead time. Our usual build time on cabs with speakers that are stock is around 3 days to a week. Usually total turnaround is a week to a week and 1/2.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you tell me what type of grille cloth that is in your S112? 
It looks like the "Fender" style(?)
I'm asking because I want to avoid that particular cloth when I order.
Thanks,


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks really nice!


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Budda. JSX/6505, it is a Fender style cloth, oxblood specifically.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi There, yes the complete Eminence line is available in Voltage cabs. As Eminence has soooo many drivers it is very hard to stock so we would bring in the speakers needed. It adds about 5 business days to the lead time. Our usual build time on cabs with speakers that are stock is around 3 days to a week. Usually total turnaround is a week to a week and 1/2.


Actually, I wouldn't mind a WRS... What would you recommend? I have a custom single end tube amp (my own build), using 6L6GC (prefered) or EL84 (never same time, I use variable bias and have installed octal and noval socket in parallel). Mainly for recording blues, classic rock. The cab is going to be miked. Some recommended Veteran 30 - 60w or Green Beret - 25w ... I know that my amp doesn't go above 8W but... 
Any additional info would help.


----------

